# There is a star named "Swift Voyager"



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

This ought to win me a lot of Brownie points or a lot of abuse, I'm not sure which. 8)  

At Christmas some friends bought my wife and I two "name a star" certificates which was a sweet idea. You had to send them back to register your own name for the star.

My wife being sensible, named hers after herself, whilst I named mine "Swift Voyager" because it sounded good.

So, Swift, if you wish to use it in publicity PM me ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) It's location is :-

The Beehive Cluster (also known as Praesepe (Latin for "manger"), M44 or NGC 2632) is an open cluster in the constellation Cancer.

You can Google it !!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

you'l be busy in the garage building a space rocket to visit your shining light


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Or looking for a decent campsite up there :lol: :lol: Wonder if there's one shown in the latest ACSI guide?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

colonel said:


> Or looking for a decent campsite up there :lol: :lol: Wonder if there's one shown in the latest ACSI guide?


Theres one on p331, it says..

"great location, but theres no atmosphere on site" :roll:

Pete


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

peejay. LOL


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

peejay said:


> colonel said:
> 
> 
> > Or looking for a decent campsite up there :lol: :lol: Wonder if there's one shown in the latest ACSI guide?
> ...


 :lol:


----------

